# 20g substrate



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be setting up a novice planted tank with hardy plants. Can I get by with one bag od Eco Complete mixed with a bag of standard black gravel?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

one bag will cut it close. but do you really want to mix EC with gravel. I have EC with a nice red DW and looks amazing. I think that the gravel will take away from the EC. but in the end its your tank and its what you like.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

dharris said:


> I will be setting up a novice planted tank with hardy plants. Can I get by with one bag od Eco Complete mixed with a bag of standard black gravel?


Yes, you can mix eco complete and other gravel. but i recommend going with something natural like onyx gravel.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Black gravel and EC ought to blend pretty well. I would put the EC down first, create hills and valleys and plant. Then top with the gravel. It will get mixed over time, but that is not much of a problem.


----------

